# Great ADA style DIY mini Co2 link



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/27883-nano-co2-ada-style-regulator.html


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Very nice. 

We need to have a SCAPE get together sometime soon.


----------



## medowance (Mar 3, 2006)

WoW that's cool


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

way cool


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonder where he got all the supplies...


----------

